# Fingerprinting!!



## tolkien (Apr 18, 2009)

My company has recently advised the Ministry requires now us to be scanned in and out "for safety reasons". Clearly it's not been flagged as 'finger printing' but rather finger scanning. This sounds highly dubious to me, any advice would be most welcome.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Many companies have single digit print scanning, don't worry about it. As to whether the "ministry" has stated they must do it/ well I'd doubt it to be honest - sounds like an excuse for more big brother to me!


----------

